# Tally 4.5 On Windows Xp



## amandeeps (Oct 23, 2004)

Hi,
     Ineed help that is how to run tally 4.5 in windows xp
      when ever i try to run the tally.exe it gves me this error
       TALLY   Abnormal Completion
       Status :3
       Insufficient files provided by DOS
       Internal Error.Contact Peutronics


----------



## guru (Oct 23, 2004)

It's not possible to run Tally 4.5 or below on win XP or even Win 2000
U have to shift to Tally 5 or above


----------



## xenkatesh (Oct 23, 2004)

first read the system requirments and also read on which os will it run!!


----------



## [deXter] (Oct 23, 2004)

guru is right, you cant run tally 4.5 under XP.

You got other options however, like:

1) Installing a Virtual Machine like VMware or Microsoft Virtual PC, and installing windows 98 in the virtual machine and run tally in the virtual machine.

2) Installing Win 98 in your real comp with dual boot.


*img62.photobucket.com/albums/v189/dextersgenius/signature1.gif


----------



## amandeeps (Oct 24, 2004)

[deXter said:
			
		

> ]guru is right, you cant run tally 4.5 under XP.
> 
> You got other options however, like:
> 
> ...


Thanks dexter i just thought of that first and wow i dint expect the reply this fast than you once again thanks


----------



## visvo (Oct 25, 2004)

dextar can u tell me isn't it possible to modified or write any batch file or by some programming we can run tally 4.5 in xp a lots of my customer wants to work in tally 4.5 with xp in it. plz kuch karo


----------

